# Is a GTX 1070 enough to run Dolphin emulator perfectly?



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Or should I wait for the Volta series later this year?

Also how demanding is the Wii U emulator as it is now?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

nothing can emulate perfectly. a 1070 would probably run bout anything at full speed


----------



## Farian (Jun 8, 2016)

My amd radeon 7850 from 2011 runs dolphin at full speed.
1070 would be a total overkill. Cpu is also important in emulation, though.


----------



## driverdis (Jun 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Or should I wait for the Volta series later this year?
> 
> Also how demanding is the Wii U emulator as it is now?



with Dolphin, you are not GPU limited for the most part. A CPU upgrade is a better route to getting Dolphin to run better.


----------



## kaiobj (Jun 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Or should I wait for the Volta series later this year?
> 
> Also how demanding is the Wii U emulator as it is now?


As a Dolphin and GTX 970 user I can say - based on my experience - that the GTX 1070 is more than enough to run the games on Dolphin; however, more important is the processor you are going to use. I recommend at least an i5 4690 (same as mine). Take note that some games do not run at full speed because of the emulator and the games themselves, and some of them need specific configurations to run at near perfect speed. Windows 10 and Direct X 12 help too, since the developers could achieve better results combining Dolphin and DX12.


----------



## 0ldDragonslayer (Jun 8, 2016)

My brothers PC has a 970 and an Intel i7 and it emulates SSB: Project M at full speed, so a 1070 would definitely run it.


----------



## Farian (Jun 8, 2016)

Another thing -- if you're planning to play at 4k resolution, you're going to need a beefy rig of course, but for 1080p and under, older cards will do just fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2016)

My old laptop ran wind waker full speed.. Intel GMA 965 (x3100) 3gb ram and intel core 2 duo t7300 (i think)


----------



## Tigran (Jun 8, 2016)

I can get sonic colors to run just fine in 720p.  But I can't get Super Mario Sunshine to run smoothly.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 8, 2016)

I got an Intel i7 4770k. Should of mentioned that before.

That doesn't need to be upgraded right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I should of titled the topic better. I wanted to know if getting a 1070 will get me the best performance possible.

I also have an Intel i7 4770k, will that get me the best too?


----------



## DKB (Jun 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I got an Intel i7 4770k. Should of mentioned that before.
> 
> That doesn't need to be upgraded right?
> 
> ...



Yeah. I run at full speed with a i7 3370k.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd just like to point out, everything depends on drivers and optimization. As long both are good, even a decent gfx card can do Dolphin '100%'


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Or should I wait for the Volta series later this year?
> 
> Also how demanding is the Wii U emulator as it is now?


A 1070 would't even heat up running dolphin with 4k textures


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> A 1070 would't even heat up running dolphin with 4k textures


I didn't word the topic right. I wanted to know if it would get me the best performance possible.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 8, 2016)

A 1070 is over kill it could probably run 3-5 instances at once.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 8, 2016)

I get full speed on everything on an integrated HD 4000. The 1070 is more than overkill.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> I get full speed on everything on an integrated HD 4000. The 1070 is more than overkill.


Really?? With my HD3000 I only get ~20fps with everything set to the bare minimum...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Really?? With my HD3000 I only get ~20fps with everything set to the bare minimum...



Could be your CPU. I can play everything with no problems at all, well, none I noticed at least.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> Could be your CPU. I can play everything with no problems at all, well, none I noticed at least.


I have a mobile i5 2k[something] 2.3GHz... Considering some users managed to run it with a 2.2GHz Core2Duo with decent speed, I don't think that's the problem :/


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I have a mobile i5 2k[something] 2.3GHz... Considering some users managed to run it with a 2.2GHz Core2Duo with decent speed, I don't think that's the problem :/



I run it using an i3... Damn, I don't know dude.


----------



## migles (Jun 8, 2016)

i always had read that with emulators the gpu does little...
you need a good CPU


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 8, 2016)

migles said:


> i always had read that with emulators the gpu does little...
> you need a good CPU



yes, that is still the case!


----------



## Tigran (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone here know how to fix frame drops on SMS then?


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 9, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Really?? With my HD3000 I only get ~20fps with everything set to the bare minimum...


AFAIK there was a pretty big jump in power between the HD3000 and the HD4000


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 9, 2016)

If my monitor is 1440p would it be a waste to turn the internal graphics to 4k if my monitor doesnt show it?

I wasnt sure if the answer was obvious or not. I'm assuming its a waste.


----------

